# DVC Resale Contracts are Selling like Soylent Green!



## presley (May 18, 2021)

I've been watching the resales for over a year. I was looking at buying a VGC contract right before Covid really hit the U.S. and decided not to buy. Can you believe those same contracts (which are impossible to find now) are selling for about $100/ more per point right now? There was a recent small contract listed for $250/point and it sold for $350/point. Buying retail, which is no longer possible for this resort is listed at $295/point - resale technically costs more than retail. Of course, since there's no way to buy retail, that doesn't really matter.

I picked up my small Poly contract this year and the listed prices are already considerably higher today. The gap between retail and resale is shrinking more and more and the resale listings all usually say pending sale pretty much within a couple days of being listed. As I look at the resale contracts, paying a little bit more for retail and having access to all the properties is looking better. Really, I cannot believe my eyes. 

Different topic, but rentals are going nuts, too. I saw a broker listed VGC studio for 2 night in December for $2220. I checked booking the hotel side directly and a standard room for the same nights is less than $1900. Even with the taxes and paying for parking, it's less money than the DVC rental. Truth be told, all VGC rooms tend to have very nice views (standard hotel rooms do not) and they have mini kitchenette which helps a little. The hotel side had better services, though, including twice daily housekeeping and turn down service. Years ago when I did a split stay between a DVC studio and a standard hotel room, I actually preferred the standard hotel room, but back then the extra taxes and parking fees made DVC a better bargain. Depending on time of year, that is no longer the case.


----------



## DazedandConfused (May 18, 2021)

time to just stay in a different resort location, hard to justify these insane prices


----------



## heathpack (May 18, 2021)

presley said:


> There was a recent small contract listed for $250/point and it sold for $350/point.



whoa that’s crazy


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 18, 2021)

heathpack said:


> whoa that’s crazy


Thinking of selling yours now?


----------



## heathpack (May 18, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Thinking of selling yours now?



Ha, no.  We‘d never pay the $ to stay there.  Our only hope is to hang onto the timeshar!


----------



## Mowogo (Aug 15, 2021)

DazedandConfused said:


> time to just stay in a different resort location, hard to justify these insane prices


If you have flexibility and can be happy with the only option most of the time being a 1 bedroom at Saratoga Springs with occasional appearances from Old Key West, you can definitely get outsized value with using RCI to exchange into Disney World.  While Disney can negotiate trade valuation, they have to allow people to exchange in as a result of them allowing for DVC owners to exchange out. And the exchange links give Disney another way to fill rooms that they otherwise wouldn't sell through their normal channels.


----------



## kanerf (Aug 21, 2021)

Yes, the resales have gone crazy.  I just jumped on a small BLT contract this morning because it was only $175/pt vs most of the others that are $190 and up.  It is even a different use year than my other contracts, but the price was too good (right now) to pass up.


----------



## ds53cns (Aug 22, 2021)

We went head first into the DVC world back in May with a large VGC resale contract. Still waiting on my member number. Hopefully any day now. Based on the few resales since, I could turn around and sell it and probably not lose any money even after the selling fees.


----------



## kanerf (Aug 22, 2021)

I also opted for a 50 point Riviera Direct.  At $201 a point it is in line with a lot of the crazy resale prices, especially for a small contract.  I don't care about the resale restrictions since I will keep it and pass it on when I go.


----------

